# AuSpeed Intake



## 420GTO (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a takeoff(copy) of the SvedeSpeed Intake, which was designed using Svede's blueprint and perfected with Svede's help. The maker had permission to create a handful of them and I got one of them. Just like the WestCoastSpeed Svede it is fiberglass and is similar in almost every way, shape, and form. The WCS one has a nicer finish and the bumper for the shroud, that's it. This one is CF wrapped, which is hit or miss but provides additional heat insulation. When combined with the heat insulating red painted shroud it will keep hot engine air from easily seeping into the air flow. The internals are the same and it functions flawlessly. Took a few WOT runs to 100 and the intake top stayed cool to the touch while the engine, TB, and MAF where of course smoking hot in 90* weather. I couldn't be happier since I didn't have to wait 8-24 weeks like some guys do for a Svede. Excuse the flaws in the picture as I had removed the filter to avoid damaging it during install and it wasn't sitting flush in the picture. The shroud is also rough as it needs a wet sand and 2nd coat. All that being said, I love it. Looks great, lowers IAT's, and sucks in cold air.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Enjoy the otrcai. I love mine. 

Sorry for the criticism, but you need to pick up a spare radiator cover and try again.


----------



## 420GTO (Mar 20, 2006)

Tell me bout it. Lol. Yea I know it's rough. I'm leaving it be for the heat insulation and searching for a new shroud. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What seals the area at the top between the OTRCAI and the shroud?


----------



## 420GTO (Mar 20, 2006)

No seals. The red paint dissipates heat and insulates to 500*. The only intake with a complete seal is the DuSpeed but that's $600. I could epoxy or JB weld it together but I'm not in love with the idea of one big piece. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 420GTO (Mar 20, 2006)

For those on the fence, I just drove from Atl to Charlotte and picked up 3 MPG on my drive using a malfunctioning MAF because I broke 2 transistors in it. Got 25MPG on the trip averaging 75-80mph. I'll be swapping in a working MAF before driving back home, I'll update with the results. I'm thinking 27-28MPG on the way home with the working MAF. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

That's about right. I was averaging that on my trip from KC to Austin, TX. That was before LTs, though.


----------



## 420GTO (Mar 20, 2006)

Did 24.5MPG going 78-82mph on the way back. Unfortunately, the new MAF has a bad transistor and I'm still running rich in one bank(at least). Go figure. I plan on getting an SD tune asap so I doubt I'll swap another MAF unless I get it dirt cheap. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tjs114 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Auspeed*

just got mine installed. Ordered June 1 and installed tuned on June 8. Unfortunately I had moved since my original dyno so not sure but went from 392 on a dyno jet to 383 on a Mustang so by all accounts that would be well over 400 on a dyno jet. 

Either way car pulls much harder. Noticeable SOTP difference.


----------



## 420GTO (Mar 20, 2006)

That looks good. Red on red works well. Glad you like it and you're probably above 400whp now since you were on a mustang dyno. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

